# Hide and Seek fun



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Just wanted to share how funny Ruby gets with hide and seek. She will only look for my husband who is 6'5" which gets quite hard looking for hiding spots in the house. 

First video you will see Ruby get smart by going up on the chair to survey the area to find him and points at him. 

http://youtu.be/XeNSGXc1-vE

Second video displays her beautiful V whine that is hilarious during hide and seek

http://youtu.be/xDhk4cb89nU


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How cute!! Ruby really seems to enjoy the game! She throws herself into the task at hand...


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable!


----------

